# Music to Move You



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

You are allowed one song to take with you on your travels, what would it be? My vote :- "Song to the Siren" by the Cocteau Twins.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice topic. I'm currently compiling my "desert island discs", and I put a limit of 10 tracks on the list. I'm trying to whittle it down from about 25, but every time I get rid of one, another two put themselves up for inclusion :roll: 

I suppose the song I play mostest in all the world is "Empty Rooms" by Gary Moore (live version, of course). It's a beautiful song.

Gerald


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gerald, same here, always intend to make my own cd of fav's but one cd would't be big enough.
Norman :roll:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

My choice would be "Time to say goodby" by Andrea Bocelli ad Sarah Brightman.

I choose my music on the MP3 files on the computer and transfer them to my SD for playing in the van on the MP3 player.

Mainly, the above artists plus, 1960's, Rock'n'Roll, Motown, Country and Western.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Humber-Traveller said:


> Mainly, the above artists plus, 1960's, Rock'n'Roll, Motown, Country and Western.


What an interesting, eclectic mix, Peter!

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

So far away - Dire Straits or any of their songs.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Eagles, Hotel California.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Neil Young. 'Like a hurricane' turned up louder than a talbot diesel engine 8O


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

For me it would be "Stairway to Heaven" by Led Zeppelin. Memories of a miss spent youth


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me joining in as i`m new on here, but cant resist.
Rosalita-Bruce Springsteen

Roll me away-Bob Seger and the silver Bullet band

Sweet soul music-Arthur connolly

out on the floor-Dobie Gray

Sorry there are four but they are all up there in my opinion.

Martin..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You're more than welcome, Martin. (Thinking about a full membership yet? Only £10 for a year of this nonsense :wink: )

Dave (656) - a Zepp fan eh? It's in my top 10.
Pete - for me, it would have to be "Southern Man"
Dave B - Hotel California is amongst my top 'n', where n is very much a variable, and currently equals 25 or thereabouts

Gerald


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gerald.Only got one post left after this,so i`ll have to cough up ! After the post i just sent on the Tesco issue, i could well be the first person to be black-balled. :lol:

Martin..


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've been spending the afternoon de-cluttering the van

So for no reason at all, here's a list of the CD's collection that has built up in there over the last 18 months.

I love lists :wink: 

In no particular order...

Fun Lovin Criminals...100% Colombian
Madonna...Confessions of a dance floor
Neil Young...Greatest Hits (Southern man included)
Elbow...Asleep in the back
Dirty Pretty Things...Waterloo
Neil Young...Living with War
Arcade Fire...Funeral
The Kooks...Inside In/Inside Out
Primal Scream...Dirty Hits
Oasis...Dont believe the truth
Funkadelic...The whole funk and nothing but the funk
Led Zeppelin...Early days (greatest hits vol 1)
Led Zeppelin...Latter days (greatest hits vol 2)
The Doors...Best of
Hard Fi...Stars of CCTV
Lou Reed...NYC Man (Greatest hits)
Babyshambles...Down in Albion
Janis Joplin...Collections
Placebo...Once more with feeling (Greatest hits)
Ramones...Best of the Chrysalis Years
Elbow...Leaders of the free world


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

One record?
8 for Desert Island discs.
This hard drive has 56 hours of only my favourite stuff!

I'm with DAB & Pusser, Eagles & Dire straits ... but one track? 

Impossible!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Anything by The Clash.

Nick.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Drummer said:


> One record?
> 8 for Desert Island discs.
> This hard drive has 56 hours of only my favourite stuff!
> 
> ...


I agree Drummer, Impossible , no matter how well you like a song play it too often .. well.. it gets boring .. 
With 6.5 days of mp3 on hard drive .. one track couldn't be selected


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> I agree Drummer, Impossible , no matter how well you like a song play it too often .. well.. it gets boring


I can see that, but my choice (Empty Rooms by Gary Moore) is the exception for me. In fact, I'm playing it now. I sometimes play it 4, 5 times in a row. Weird, huh?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> With 6.5 days of mp3 on hard drive .. one track couldn't be selected


I hope you've got it backed up, Jim :wink: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> I hope you've got it backed up, Jim :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gerald


Funny you should mention :lol: :lol:

I do it every couple of months onto DVD , but since it's easily downloaded again it's not critical.. pictures are my biggest worry .. once lost ..gone forever :roll:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Pink Floyd
Comfortably Numb


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers new album is awesome


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Bat out of hell- Meatloaf. Not sure if this is motorhome music


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

For me it's either Lynyrd Skynyrd- Simple Man, orThe Who-Wont get fooled again \/ (long version)
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Don McLean American Pie or Dire Straits Money for Nothing

Ken


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Desert Island Disc*

Hi

I would take Kenny Roger and Dolly Partons "Islands in the Stream".

In fact I am going to listen to it now!

Rapide561


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
girl you will be a women soon-- urge overkill

from pulp fiction

loads more :roll: but..........

ray


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

beach boys pink floyd, elo aha barry white adam ant frankie goes to holliwood first time ever i saw your face nothing compares to you and on an d on sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
kc and the sunshine band mustang sally robin trower deep purple ok ok i be going......................mungo jerry in the summer time
we're all going on a summer holiday, yu sexy thing


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

as its my birthday today, ive just thought of another one
the platters reflections on the water stairway of love
romeo and juliet eileen or two


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

From out of nowhere by Faith No More or
Again by Alice in Chains but

don't know my fave track really


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Raine said:


> robin trower


Blimey - Robin Trower snuck in. Woo-hoo. Bridge of Sighs, Day of the Eagle, Alethea ... etc etc.

First heard him under the covers on my little 'tranny' - must have been Radio Luxemburg, cos the sound kept coming and going. Or was it Radio 1? Dunno. But I was blown away by it. Hendrix with soul.

Got some Amazon vouchers atill unspent. Some RT is now on the list. Thanks for the mention, Raine.

Gerald


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Guess it falls to me to be the only one in step  

Che gelida manina... Luciano Pavoroti...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah - some class on MHF. How did you get in? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Listening to Neil Young yesterday, "Everybody knows this nowhere", and Ian McNabb "Merseybeast". However, could never pick 1 song. That's just not possible, depends on the mood.

Tim


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Raine said:


> as its my birthday today, ive just thought of another one
> the platters reflections on the water stairway of love
> romeo and juliet eileen or two


Happy Birthday Rainey. Day late I think but better late than ever. Hope you a great day with some nice stuff to open. xxx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Desert Island Disc*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would take Kenny Roger and Dolly Partons "Islands in the Stream".
> 
> ...


You must have a big motorhome to take Dolly Parton. Mind you, saves having to wear a seatbelt.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Some really good choices and some of the ones mentioned would do it for me as well but if I have to go for one it would have to be one that always sets the hairs on the back of my head tingling whatever my mood ( I think there was a radio programme called the Tingle Factor)

So it has to be:

Mozart, Serenade in Bflat K361 the Adagio 3rd movement (which was used in film Amadeus and is the version I prefer of the ones I've heard)

but so you don't think I'm a music snob my 2nd choice was a toss up between Andante Andante by ABBA and Fields of Gold by Eva Cassidy.

Regards Frank

PS never need to make the choice my van's iPod Logitech combination carries about 7500 tracks.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*'Guitar Town' by Steve Earle!

Whenever we choose a CD to play on the road it is inevitably one of Steve Earle's
Great drivin' music!!
Mike and Annie*


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Fields of Gold by Eva Cassidy.


Beautiful choice. I've got the track by Eva, Sting and a guy called Kai Jansen, who I first heard in Romford Market busking, but with the most amazing setup of amps and effects and backing tracks. You can download a few of his songs from >> HERE <<, including a great version of "Fragile" by Sting. But I'll take Eva's version of "Fields .." any day.

My best workmate's wife died of cancer a few years ago (early 40s), and she'd chosen "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" for her funeral. Gets me every time.  Gets me just thinking about it.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Garth Brooks


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Blimey you lot, sent me on a right old nostalgia trip. Even went in the loft to check out the 'ol vinyl!!. :roll: 
2 more of me current faves Stevie Ray Vaughan- Texas Flood. & Rory Gallagher- The seventh son of a seventh son. 8) 
Let's Rock!!!!
Cherrs CREAKY


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

If you really want to travel with the sound of angels in your ears then its gotta be the *Dixie Chicks*!!
Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Tobi legend - Time will pass you by

Dean Parrish - I'm on my way

Jimmy Radcliffe - Long after tonight is all over


A misspent youth in northern england dance halls and clubs \/


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine's gotta be the B52s Love Shack...................Sorry  

If the kids had their choice it would be the Naaaaaaa-Na Na Na Na Naaaaaaaa song...AKA Crocodile Rock (Elton John of course) They slaughter it every time it comes on the radio. :roll:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Tobi legend - Time will pass you by
> 
> Dean Parrish - I'm on my way
> 
> ...


hi 
a northern man i was in to that in 80s notts oldfellows leicester
northern great days

never had love so good... charles johnson

Doug Parkinson - I'll Be Around

ray


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike and Annie, classic sound. Stevie Earle !!! Your right,great music to drive to. Justice in Ontario,what a tune.
Martin


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

being a weekender it has to be " Friday on my mind "


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tincan said:


> being a weekender it has to be " Friday on my mind "


 :lol: Very good. There was a song by a band Triumph called "I Live For The Weekend" - very appropriate :wink:

Gerald


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hey, 2 good chillout tunes after a long drive. 
Pink Floyd - shine on you crazy diamond. 8) & Jimi Hendrix - the wind cries mary. 8) 8) 
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry to break the theme but I just cant do singles. My top 5 for driving are albums only

Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
Heroes - David Bowie
Doobie Bros - Taking it to the Streets
Live at The Paramount - Guess Who
U2 - The Joshua Tree

and picking those five is hard work from the milions of great albums and tracks out there :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

gerapasa, he was great wasn't he, just had a memory surge, robin trower- sigh.................


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi All

for me it would be hard to choose a single as when driving I listen to albums but at the moment I have in my car cds by the late great Sandy Denny,Blackmores Night,Leonard Cohen,Bob Dylan,Dick Gaughan,Loreena McKennitt and Lynyrd Skynyrd.

Chris


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Somewhere over the rainbow , Eva Cassidy , ( im an old softy  ) , because I always think there has to be somewhere better than ,...... England ,


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Even though this is an old thread I thought it was worth resurrecting for

John Butler

certainly moved me


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I wrote a song for my wife once, its was called 
'How can I miss you if you wont go away'

Lots of good songs, no chance of picking one 'King of Wishfull thinking' by Go West is a strong fav. Saw Dave Edmunds with Jools Holland earlier this year, Brilliant. 'When it all comes down to a hole in the ground' is worth a listen to


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

CliffyP said:


> Saw Dave Edmunds with Jools Holland earlier this year, Brilliant.


That's a coincidence,we went to see them at Nottingham,they were brilliant as you say,the Royal concert hall was full and they brought the house down.

I thought Dave Edmunds was still singing and playing guitar just as wellas he ever did and he must be well into his 60's.If there are any old rockers out there go and see him before it's too late-a living legend  .


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Saw Dave Edmunds with Jools Holland earlier this year, Brilliant.
> ...


Sabre Dance 'Wow' , Ive seen a few of the supposed greats, but he takes some beating.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice to see an old thread resurrected - there are some superb tracks mentioned, I love Eva Cassidy, Dire Straits, Sarah Brightman and so many others....

For me the track that always brings a tear to my eyes is "A Perfect Day" by Roger Whittaker.

Sadly, I cannot find a playable link to put in here but it is a great track which we have played at our three daughters weddings - it is a great track for me to dance with my daughter during the reception evening. The words are very fitting and sung by Roger and his daughter Jessica;

_*Roger Whittaker*
The sun has set and golden
Clouds gleam in the evening sky
I must confess I'd always hoped
Today would pass me by

*Jessica Whittaker*
Dad I really hate to see
The sadness in your eyes
we always knew this day would come
it cant be a surprise

*Roger & Jessica*
We had our special day to think 
You were always my best friend
But the princess and the old king
Knew this day would end

A perfect day, a perfect day with you
Just a perfect day of perfect hours
No other word will do
A perfect day, a day for you and I
Now the evening shadows chill my heart
And I cant say goodbye

*Roger Whittaker*
It was always I who said I'll see you soon
When you were young
So many things we left unsaid
So many songs unsung

*Jessica Whittaker*
Dad dont worry now I'm grown it'll be ok
You taught me well so trust me now
And I'll be on my way

*Roger & Jessica*
We had our special day together 
You were always my best friend
But the princess and the old king
Knew this day would end

A perfect day, a perfect day with you
Just a perfect day of perfect hours
No other word will do
A perfect day, a day for you and I
Now the evening shadows chill my heart
And I can't say goodbye

A perfect day, a day for you and I
Now the evening shadows chill my heart
And I cant say........
*Jessica Whittaker*
I'm leaving home

Goodbye_

Yes, I'm an old softie and proud of it....... 

Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Nice to see an old thread resurrected - there are some superb tracks mentioned, I love Eva Cassidy, Dire Straits, Sarah Brightman and so many others....
> 
> For me the track that always brings a tear to my eyes is "A Perfect Day" by Roger Whittaker.
> 
> ...


What a lovely song and perfect for a wedding- must go and find that Roger Whitaker CD to see if its on (yes I admit to having a Roger Whitaker CD, the leaving of Durham town reduces me to tears)

Chris


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Just spent a happy half hour sorting through the vinyl -

Steve Forbert - Romeos Tune
Sugar Hill Gang - Rappers Delight
Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell (my funeral choice!)
Michael Jaskson - Off the Wall
Dr Hook - In over my Head
Joe Cocker - Don't let the sun go down on Me
The Eagles - Desperado
Fleetwood Mac - Say you love Me
Gadys Knight and the Pips - Help me make it throught the Night


Ouch, a tad more than one but just a few to be going on with!

Chris & Tilly. :roll: 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My favourite song is by The Four Tops and I have never ever heard it played on the radio. It is only just over 2 minutes long and it moves me to tears nearly when I hear Levi Stubbs singing it.

It is called "Just ask the lonely"


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Black sabbath 69-78 john denver
pete


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Eaton Rifles-The Jam

The one album I would throw out of the van would be The Joshua Tree. I like U2 but a fella I used to work nights with brought it when it first came out and played it more or less non-stop !!!

Until it mysteriously disappeared one morning  

John


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
Any track by nina simone we always play her albums during our visits to france.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

So hard to choose an ultimate, so i went with categories

Classical - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No 2
Opera - Puccinni, Che ghelida manina
Rock - Bon Jovi, Livin on a prayer
Pop (older)- Olivia Newton John, Xanadu
Pop (newer) - Black Eyed Peas, I gotta feelin
Power Ballad - Celine Dion, The first time 

And absolutely anything by Elvis!


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

ANY TRACK BY NINA SIMONE


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Choosing just one is nigh on impossible so I'll cheat and take 5

Romeo and Juliet Dire Straits
Brothers in arms " "
Wonderful tonight Eric Clapton (see below)
Time to say goodbye Andrea Bocelli and Sarah Brightman
Sounds of Silence Simon and Garfunkel

This is the best version IMO


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Leonard Cohen live at the O2


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

If tomorrow never comes - Garth Brooks 

There you`ll be - Faith Hill

Amazed - Lonestar

lets make love - Tim Mcgraw + Faith Hill

Drift off to dream Travis Tritt

There`s no way - Alabama

Your love amazes me - John Berry


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Nice to see an old thread resurrected - there are some superb tracks mentioned, I love Eva Cassidy, Dire Straits, Sarah Brightman and so many others....
> 
> For me the track that always brings a tear to my eyes is "A Perfect Day" by Roger Whittaker.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I always remember a D J Saying 'Elvis has been played more since his death than when he was alive, so thank Christ Roger Whittaker is still alive' :wink: . I have to agree with him, still each to thier own eh.


----------

